# DIY Pressurized Mister



## Dryn (Nov 19, 2007)

I have only two PDF vivarium. I have been looking for a misting system that is approprate for just the two vivs. for six months. All the comercial systems cost hundreds of dollars. The only system I was able to find was the Zoomed's Habba Mister, which I reluctlantly bought ($75) and well, it sucks. It is loud and only gives off a little water in one 6" spot. I wanted something better, but not a whole greenhouse system, and I know I cannot be the only PDF keeper that wants to mist a few tanks and not spend a couple hundred dollars doing it. Today, I stumbled onto a DIY "Automated Chameleon Misting System." It looks simple. Just a pressurized pump sprayer less a spray wand, tied into a silinoid valve and garden timer, connected to a couple of misting nozzles. Easy, $50 mister. Fill with water and pump 5-10 times for pressure every couple of days and voila! I just wanted to share that with anyone who is interested, and hopefully, someone here has done this and can offer their input.


----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

well that is ok...but i have a better solutio! (mistking.com)... i baught a misting system from him, and well... its amazing!!!!!!!!!! ups the humidity like crazy, and encourages breeding, i only have 2 tanks, and i have it... it well worth every penny.. and i recomend it to every frog,herp, and simply garden hobbiest... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Dryn (Nov 19, 2007)

I looked at a mistking for a while, but couldn't bring myself to buy a $250+ mister. That is more than I paid for the tank, lighting, heating, digital thermometer, and digital hygrometer combined!


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

The old hand-pumped spray bottle works for me!


----------



## Dryn (Nov 19, 2007)

It'd work great for me too, if I was home to spray...


----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

who said you ahve to pay 250+ you can buy this: and 2 nozzles...* http://www.mistking.com/Misting-System- ... 16135.html *

thats less then 200 i believe...


----------



## Dryn (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah, the pump and fitting cost $116, but I have two tanks and need two heads each $79.96, and will need a timer $79.99. That comes to $275.95, not to mention shipping, so technically an estimation at $250 is conservative. I don't want to be rude, but well, MistKing is the one who said it... :evil: 

This thread is just meant to show that there are ways of doing this hobby that doesn't cost a lot, and for a college kid, $275 is a lot. :wink:


----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

lol no hgard feelings, and i no what you mean with the cost i am only 16 years old my self!, and i didnt think about shipping since mist king live 5 minutes from me and i just pick up.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

> It'd work great for me too, if I was home to spray...


I only mist once or twice a week. I don't think it's necessary to mist more frequently than that unless you are trying to kickstart some breeding behavior.


----------



## Tommy24 (Jan 13, 2008)

Here is the link to my construction journal. It explains my misting system that runs 6 nozzles. Its a pressure sprayer and a timer. Hope this helps.

http://www.dendroboard.com/parts-construction/topic36864.html


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

flyangler18 said:


> The old hand-pumped spray bottle works for me!


Amen


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

I've done this for my tank. Spent around 75 dollars. You're not going to be able to find any misting heads in any stored. I mean, you could, but I doubt it. I ended up ordering 2 standard heads from mistking. I went to lowes, and homedepot. I got a Pressure sprayer ( around 12 dollars ), Selenoid ( around 15 dollars), Timer (around 20 dollars), Tons of fittings, for my weird selenoid ( 15-25 dollars). Then the cost of the misting heads and shipping. On top of all of that, my pressure sprayer dosent keep the pressure. I have to pump it every time I want to use it. I'm not too sure why, but it has something to do with the pressure release valve.


Goodluck!


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

§lipperhead said:


> flyangler18 said:
> 
> 
> > The old hand-pumped spray bottle works for me!
> ...


Sure does!!


----------



## Tommy24 (Jan 13, 2008)

Nick,

I had the same issue with the first pressure sprayer I bought. The ones with the pressure relief valve don't work. They lose pressure over night. I had to return it and get one without a relief valve. I only have to pump it once every 3-4 days and it runs 6 misting heads for 2 min per day. It's a 2 gallon Ortho sprayer. Hope this helps.


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks Tommy. When I had my list for things to get for my misting system, I obviously messed up, because I remember it being very specific. It either MUST, or MUST NOT, have the pressure relase valve, I thought MUST. So I made sure I got that one..  At least I dont have to re-do ALL the plumbing, and only a little bit at the begining. 


Thanks agian Tommy!


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm going to bump this thread. I'm interested to know what type of solenoid valve was used with a garden sprayer.


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

Found this to be an interesting/useful read 

The name of the site - How to Set Up an Automated Misting System


----------



## Tommy24 (Jan 13, 2008)

Here is the valve I used. Very quiet and can mist up to 7 times per day at a minimum of one minute each.










Tom


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Tom, can you tell me the make and brand. That picture is tiny.


----------



## Tommy24 (Jan 13, 2008)

Harry,

It's a Melnor, model 3060. I am very happy with it.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks Tom!


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

I got mine working great on 4 mist heads, no problems anymore! 4 times a day.


----------



## Nick_ (Mar 24, 2008)

The pumps that mistking and other similar products use can be sourced online for a fraction of the price. Not the exact same pumps, but ones that operatethe same. I found a nice pump for about $39. The roset of my fittings and parts that now mist 7 vivs was under $75, runs on par with any mistking or rainmaker. I will not give out the part numbers or models, about one hour or so of resourceful surfing should do the trick. It took me a little while but i figured out what else ses those pumps....think hard. I will not tell you via pm....first one to find it gets a cookie.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Nicholas OConnor said:


> The pumps that mistking and other similar products use can be sourced online for a fraction of the price. Not the exact same pumps, but ones that operatethe same. I found a nice pump for about $39. The roset of my fittings and parts that now mist 7 vivs was under $75, runs on par with any mistking or rainmaker. I will not give out the part numbers or models, about one hour or so of resourceful surfing should do the trick. It took me a little while but i figured out what else ses those pumps....think hard. I will not tell you via pm....first one to find it gets a cookie.


Agricultural spraying? Misting produce at the supermarket?


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

water pressure booster pump for ro's


----------

